# BUG REPORT: Mouse cursor showing up in Guide menu



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

Trivial bug but interesting.

Steps to reproduce:

1) Watch live tv
2) Hit search
3) hit guide

Mouse cursor will show up in top left hand corner. I wonder if the white pixel problem other people have seen in the top left hand corner is actually a poorly hidden mouse cursor.

Boot V: 120B
Flash V: F051
SW V: L142
Dish 500/300 DP34.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's pretty funny - confirmed on my 921.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Could someone get a picture of that?


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

Took a picture but can't find my camera->usb cable  Will post once I find it.


----------



## kls (Nov 27, 2003)

The 721 does this as well...


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

My 921 has it also.

FYI, did a long Bug report with an very smart advanced tech last night, listing all the little bugs. I feel the more 921 owners that call in and report specific problems the sooner they will become a priority.

Advanced tech said I was the first that had mentioned the mouse cursor (not sure if meant the first he had heard of it, or in general). He found it interesting and was going to check it out on a 921 there when we got off the phone.

He also told me the "white dot" issue will be fixed in L1.44.

Dave


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

picture of cursor


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Try connecting a USB mouse and see if you can move it. hehe


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> Try connecting a USB mouse and see if you can move it. hehe


I don't believe that will do anything, cyclone. Have tried connecting a mouse or keyboard to your 921? Let us know what happens when you do.


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

Couldn't resist trying and as I expected plugging in a mouse had no effect on the cursor.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

MattG said:


> Couldn't resist trying and as I expected plugging in a mouse had no effect on the cursor.


Try rebooting the 921 with the mouse plugged in then get the cursor to show.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Jerry, I don't have a 921, and my 6000 doesn't have a USB port. he.

Mike, I don't think that will work since the USB is hot swapable, it should work anytime if its going to work at all. But hey, its worth a shot.


----------

